# Blinding your tree stand



## cvan1 (Sep 26, 2012)

You could snake one of the medium to heavy bungee cords through the expanded metal.


----------



## trailboy (Sep 29, 2013)

Google treestand concealment, I have seen simular ideas after googling that, 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

what about bending old fake Christmas tree branches when someone throws it out?


----------



## streetrods (Mar 4, 2010)

I have occasionally just stuck cut branches from same type of tree in the wire mesh of my hang-ons.

Screwing a 6" piece of PVC around the tree would be easy to change out limbs or replace as needed.


----------



## Z7huntr (Nov 1, 2012)

zip ties are always a go to


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

trailboy said:


> Google treestand concealment, I have seen simular ideas after googling that,
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

asmith4 said:


> what about bending old fake Christmas tree branches when someone throws it out?


Those work great, always green and you can bend them however you want.


Sent via iPhone and Tapatalk


----------



## tcone1968 (Sep 20, 2014)

good ideas


----------



## GWHGoat (Sep 24, 2017)

my dad made some by cutting copper pipe into about 6" long sections and flattening about an inch of each section in a vise. Then he bolted them onto his stand and just sticks cut sticks into the open stubs of pipe.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks all for the helpful ideas.

I have been trying out a few things, and the artificial Xmas tree I got had its longest limbs only about 2-3 feet long, so a little short unless I tie or zip tie them together. I tried the vertical pipe with holes for branches and it worked ok, but now I have an improved approach.

I got some gray pvc conduit (about 1 inch diameter) and cut short lengths about 3 inches long, then drilled 2 holes so I could string them on some paracord. See pic.

It worked really well when I cut some long oak branches (small diameter) and inserted them into the pipes. I strung it just under my lock-on, and I was able to arrange the branches to where I was well hidden - and killed a doe when there were 4 deer present. It hid me enough to draw without getting busted.
View attachment 6646805


What I am now trying to do is replace the paracord with a cam buckle strap. It would keep the pipes in position better, and would be quick and secure to tighten, although it is OK as it is now.

I only have a circular saw, a jig saw, drill, vise, etc., but am trying to figure out how to cut 2 slices in each piece of pipe to pass the strap through. Any suggestions on how to make those slices? I may be able to borrow a chop saw. I thought you DIY guys would know.


----------



## Javis96 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you had access to a dremel tool, that would work. One of those little tiny cut off wheels would get your slit started, then use one of the burring tools to ream it out enough to get your strap through it.


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Buy a dremmel bit to put in your drill. Put the pvc in your vice and cut slots like with the drill. Cost you like 6-7$


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Simpleiowaguy,

That is a good idea! Thanks I am going to try that.


----------



## AJOry (Oct 22, 2018)

thanks for the tip!


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

I found something like a Dremel bit, made for cutting tubing from the inside. Worked OK, made a rough first one today.

Pic shows it in the drill with the strap.


----------



## cpalmer541 (Nov 14, 2018)

ppkaprince98 said:


> Those work great, always green and you can bend them however you want.
> 
> 
> Sent via iPhone and Tapatalk


Good idea!


----------



## Conleyc (Aug 22, 2015)

Great ideas


----------



## Camoboss (Apr 24, 2018)

Just my two cents for what it’s worth. Drill a hole at both ends of the slot you want cut for the strap and use your jig saw to cut from hole to hole to form a slot.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey camoboss, thanks for the tip. I have not found a blade for my jigsaw short enough to work inside the pipe. I tried to cut one with a bolt cutter, did not make a dent. Do they sell very short blades for jig saws?


----------



## Ol bubba (Jul 6, 2016)

Following


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

I just cut down some green oak tree branches (about 3/4" diameter) that have a nice fan of leaves, take two painted (flat camo color) 1/2" pipe strap clamps and use 2" exterior grade screws and battery operated drill to clamp the branch to the back of my tree behind the stand. Two straps per branch for stability. Works great. The leaves will last from August to well past January 31, our season end in CT. Sometimes I don't have to even use a new branch the following season.


----------



## Rmdmooch (Sep 7, 2015)

Good project. Thanks for sharing


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Midlife, I dont know what you mean by "1/2" pipe strap clamps" Can you clarify or post a pic please?


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Copy and paste "*pipe strap clamps*" in your browser, click images, it worked for me. I have used them but didn't know their real name.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Ahhh, I see. Thanks wdtorque


----------



## scoopdaloop (Nov 28, 2017)

Never thought to camouflage my tree stand... I like it.


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## geebop29 (Dec 3, 2010)

Great ideas, thanks


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Seems like a huge waste of time...I so rarely get busted in a tree stand...and when I do, it's almost always because I was moving and didn't realize the deer was there.

If you're still, or relatively still, and you see the deer first, getting busted in a tree stand shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## treecutter (Aug 23, 2019)

Great now i have more work to do on my stands. Great idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## ktolbert (Sep 3, 2019)

I've used zip ties for years...


----------



## camocrazy1983 (Dec 1, 2012)

asmith4 said:


> what about bending old fake Christmas tree branches when someone throws it out?


Exactly what I do. I zip tie them to the underneath of my platform, really breaks up the “ oh look it’s a tree stand” out line , attached them to the foot rest on a few hang ons, and yes, I’ve hunted from trees other than pines. They look somewhat out of place in an oak tree, but never had a deer seem to mind. Best part is they don’t die and dry out like natural branches. And don’t really add any weight.


----------



## Fishtaco (Feb 26, 2010)

Gonna have to try that Christmas tree branch thing. I've always just used cut branches, but they go brown before the rest of the tree so it looks out of place.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

crawdad said:


> I found something like a Dremel bit, made for cutting tubing from the inside. Worked OK, made a rough first one today.
> 
> Pic shows it in the drill with the strap.


Crawdad: The leverage that comes with 4 branches 4' each is more than that strap with that closing system and plastic can hold. Nice idea but need better material that can't twist.

For those thinking fake Christmas tree branches give this a try. Hang your stand. Bring a cordless drill with a 1/4" bit along with your branches. Drill a hole in the tree exactly where you want a limb. Drill it on the angle you want it. Now push the limb in the hole and go to the next one. No belt or pipe necessary.:wink:


----------



## PrairieWorks (Feb 24, 2018)

Predominantly oaks in my area and I have always just cut limbs and used zip ties.
The fake Christmas tree branches is a great idea.


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

What about bringing Christmas tree limbs for your run n gun setup?


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

ehan69 said:


> What about bringing Christmas tree limbs for your run n gun setup?


Fake Christmas tree limbs*


----------



## 12oz Hunt Club (Sep 20, 2010)

Hawk makes a heavy duty twist tie that is good for this


----------



## F_bow (Sep 12, 2019)

If you had access to a dremel tool, that would work


----------



## Jharrow (Sep 25, 2013)

Hobby lobby and Michael’s have fake leaves that can be wrapped around tree/stand. Maybe use the mentioned Christmas tree limbs along with some of the fake leaves from the above stores to really brush yourself in/break up silhouette.


----------



## dalouie2 (Dec 14, 2009)

Been using christmas trees for years they work great and also artificial house plants 
never pass up free concealment on the curb many uses in the hunting woods


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Pvc cut, with t's added how ever wide apart you want them, can make any length you want pvc ,t , pvc , t , ect., Strap to platform, or where ever, i made one for ground, with a t or 2 upside down , with a stake to stick in ground, and fake tree branch'es from one of those craft stores


----------



## mevans (Jul 14, 2016)

Zip ties and some cheap hunting mesh fabric.


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

I know this is an older thread, but do any of you guys that tried this have any pics of your set ups, would love to see them.


----------



## redstorm24 (Jul 16, 2014)

following


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I pick a tree that has small trees close by that can be pulled over or their branches can be pulled over to add LIVE cover around my stands. That way, it always blends in with the surroundings. I use brown mini-blind cord to hold limbs or whole tree tops where I want them. So rather than buying supplies to make camo that you would have to haul into your stand location, just buy some good cord and use what is already there for your camo.


----------



## 10bear (Dec 1, 2015)

Lots of ivy vines in the trees where I hunt deer, my tree stand will be outfitted with faux ivy vines from eBay before next season.


----------



## djblubaugh1982 (Nov 18, 2019)

Good ideas


----------

